# Lining and Insulating outdoor house



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

As it says above.

I have just bought a lovely double cat house & run ( Ebay 320266047898 ) but it needs lining and insulating and I have no idea what I need to buy to do it.

Anyone know any companies which sell the required stuff?

Thanks 

xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Toby & Darwin-you could use old quilts or new ones-they are great for insulating and noise reduction-or the yellow stuff(dunno what it's called as my OH does all that)which you can buy at any building material shop


----------



## felineadorer (Jun 12, 2008)

T&D

If you find any useful info you might post it on here as I'm interested doing the same for my cat's house !

Thanks!!!


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Yes I will pass on anything I find.

I am at a loss at the moment though as no one seems to have any ideas.

I am looking for it to be easy to clean and keep as germ free as possible.

I have seen other houses with white insides and would ideally like that for mine but I don't know where to get it from.


----------



## felineadorer (Jun 12, 2008)

If I find anything I'll pass it on too 

Does the cat house have a flap? - that will really help in keeping out wind and rain. I'm ordering one for mine so hopefully will have it next week.

Will your cat primarily be living outside ?


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Yes the houses have cat flaps on them to let the cats out into the runs.

The cats are not going to live permanently in them but more of a respite home for them so we don't get over run!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hi Hazel, I want the white wash down stuff for my cat houses, I can only find it abroad I am gonna email someone who made my kitten pen as that has the same stuff on the inside of it and he lives in London, so gonna ask where he gets it from*


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Mine are insulated with fiberglass and then covered with white face hardboard
Works a treat and keeps the Cat house toasty warm


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oooo, that sounds good May, where did you get it from ?*


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Some good ideas, any links would be great when you have them.

I will let you know if I find anything else


----------



## felineadorer (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes thanks for the ideas !


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*have you thought about thick polystyreen as Insulation and coverd boarding thats what i have in one of mine as it keeps warm in winter with heating, and cool in summer and it reduces noise? *


----------

